# Solved: Outlook 2010, some messages in Inbox disappearing



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Been noticing recently, some messages disappear inexplicably while others remain,

This has been happening too often for an accidental delete. Not even showing up in the deleted box.

I have always had archive setting turned off.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: could it be that items I delete in the webmail could be also deleted in Outlook Inbox?

If so, this is new to me.

Edit#2: yes, I just confirmed this. I deleted the message in webmail, and it was gone in Outlook2010.

Never experienced this.

How to change this?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *holymoly*

Is Outlook configured to use a POP account or an IMAP account?
A POP account downloads a copy of the messages from the server. While an IMAP account mirrors the server.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey EAFiedler,

The account settings are IMAP

Emails into Outlook are definitely mirrored into webmail.

But when I delete the webmail, it also deletes the outlook mail.

Never happened before


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It sounds like it is working as it should.
_Not_ mirroring the account would suggest the IMAP account in Outlook has not yet polled the server and refreshed the messages in Outlook.

If you want to save those messages in Outlook, you would need to create folders in Outlook, outside of the IMAP folders.
Create a new Personal Folders (.pst file) and move messages you want to save into the new Personal Folders.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

I need to move each message as they come into the new folder?

something has changed whereupon I used to delete messages in webmail (to save email storage) but they remained in Outlook


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to either switch from IMAP to POP or move all the message to another folder before you delete them in the web interface.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

But for accessing you mail from more than one computer, I need to use IMAP.

I do want to access and have mirrored in webmail, but have option to delete in webmail but not having it removed concurrently in Outlook


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't have it both ways. Either both the computer and server are the same or they're not.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Hang on, till now my Outlook mail was copied to the server, so I have ability to retrieve them in Webmail.

And if I deleted selected messages, they did stay in the Outlook folder.

I don't know what happened.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just so we are on the same page. Mail on the mail server is Mirrored in Outlook, using an IMAP account. Outlook only shows you what is on the mail server.

If, as you say, Outlook was keeping messages in the IMAP account, after you deleted messages on the mail server, all I can say is Outlook must not have been polling the mail server. IMAP accounts only show what is on the mail server.

If you set up your mail account to use POP instead, you can use the option, leave a copy of messages on the server. This will still allow you to access the mail server from any email client and see messages that have already been downloaded into another email client. The disadvantage would be that each new email client you use will initially download what is on the mail server.

You can setup rules in Outlook to move messages to a new folder after they have been downloaded in Outlook.

Sorry, I don't know what else to say about the behavior of your IMAP account other than that it appears to be working as it should be.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

OK, things may have changed, automatically, when I switched to Outlook 2010 a few months ago,

The account settings are Server type IMAP, and that setting is grayed.

Looking at my ISP provider, that was in DSL days, have Cable now, 

Incoming is POP3.

Probably need to switch to POP3 for my needs, but the account type is grayed at IMAP.

Hmm.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Ok....that sounds weird. Can you take a screenshot of the IMAP server page, in Outlook?
Unfortunately, I don't have access to Outlook, at the moment. I didn't think you could add a POP incoming server setting to an IMAP account.
The screenshot shouldn't give out any personal information such as your email address or password. But if it does show it, just mark it out using paint, before uploading the screenshot here.

The IMAP account is the only account you have in setup in Outlook?

You can run many accounts concurrently in Outlook.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How did you "switch" to Outlook 2010? A simple in-place upgrade from one version to another would not have changed the account type. You would configure Outlook to use *either* IMAP or POP. It can't use both at the same time.

Is this a work computer? Do you have rights to change the configuration?


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

here it is

Home PC


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You may need to delete that account setup and re-add it with POP3 settings.

http://teksavvy.com/en/support-outlook2007.asp


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Done! and deleting messages in Wemail did not affect Outlook messages 

One more thing, I seem to have 3 data folders, I guess the switch to new Outlook 2010, it imported into separate folder of mails, and the newer emails has its own folders.

How to do a clean up?

Right now have

Favorites
Outlook Data file has the same as the favorites folder
and another folder for all the new emails


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Looking at your screenshot, I would think the Incoming server would be prefixed with _*imap*_.mailserver.com
But it appears to be working as an IMAP account. 

You can keep the extra folders, or you can empty the folders and remove them from Outlook.
I believe right clicking on the top/root folder of the Personal Folders will get you the context menu to Remove or Disconnect them from Outlook.
Or there may be a way to delete them entirely from Data File Management window, if I am not mistaken.

I don't know about the Favorites folder, though, sorry.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Can handle from here.

Thanks all!

:up:


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Great! You can mark this thread Solved at the top of your thread.


----------

